# Limited Slip Differential Reviews



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

For those interested in the TDI and 1.8TFSI of the A3 sedan (both FWD with limited slip differential if I am not mistaken), you might be interested in watching the reviews of the 7th generation GTI, which has the limited slip differential as part of the performance package. 

The reviews of the limited slip differential are very positive. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIETxZLoA_Y 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96fxpepWb7w


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I mentioned a few times why the A3 doesnt have the VAQ, or the very least, the have XDS+ or XDS, which has been standard on the VW MK VI cars.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> I mentioned a few times why the A3 doesnt have the VAQ, or the very least, the have XDS+ or XDS, which has been standard on the VW MK VI cars.


 The FWD A3 sedan will come with the limited slip differential as per the press release in the official Audi website. It specifically mentions how it can lock one of the front wheels and provide extra power to the other wheel. Given that both the A3 sedan and the GTI are MQB, it is probably reasonable to believe that it is the same limited slip differential as the one used in the GTI performance package (it will be stupid for them to not use common parts). 

BTW, I don't think the Mk VI GTI has a differential lock like the Mk VII GTI performance package or the A3 sedan.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWNCC said:


> The FWD A3 sedan will come with the limited slip differential as per the press release in the official Audi website. It specifically mentions how it can lock one of the front wheels and provide extra power to the other wheel. Given that both the A3 sedan and the GTI are MQB, it is probably reasonable to believe that it is the same limited slip differential as the one used in the GTI performance package (it will be stupid for them to not use common parts).
> 
> BTW, I don't think the Mk VI GTI has a differential lock like the Mk VII GTI performance package or the A3 sedan.


 The Audi A3 has ESC/stability control, which also has EDL/electronic differential lock where the inner wheel is braked so more torque is send to the outer wheel. The MK VI introduced XDS, which is pro-active instead of reactive such as EDL, thus XDS reads data from more sensors to determine the true state of the car (I also heard extra sensors were required at the struts to determine when a wheel is insufficiently loaded). 

The new A3 might have the XDS feature given that it mentions about braking the wheel on corners. But with an acronym happy company, it is strange that it is not mentioned. Also the new GTI is proudly boasting of the new XDS+ as std feature. 

One thing the A3 definitely does not have is the VAQ/clutch based locking diff. That was mentioned to be a feature on the new GTI for quite a while but not a peep out of Audi on such a capability.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

LWNY said:


> The Audi A3 has ESC/stability control, which also has EDL/electronic differential lock where the inner wheel is braked so more torque is send to the outer wheel. The MK VI introduced XDS, which is pro-active instead of reactive such as EDL, thus XDS reads data from more sensors to determine the true state of the car (I also heard extra sensors were required at the struts to determine when a wheel is insufficiently loaded).
> 
> The new A3 might have the XDS feature given that it mentions about braking the wheel on corners. But with an acronym happy company, it is strange that it is not mentioned. Also the new GTI is proudly boasting of the new XDS+ as std feature.
> 
> One thing the A3 definitely does not have is the VAQ/clutch based locking diff. That was mentioned to be a feature on the new GTI for quite a while but not a peep out of Audi on such a capability.


 Thanks for the explanation. 

Anyways, I wonder which is better for handling, the new GTI's front differential lock or the Haldex-based AWD.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

VWNCC said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> Anyways, I wonder which is better for handling, the new GTI's front differential lock or the Haldex-based AWD.


 The Haldex is probably better in log grip conditions. 

If the Audi has XDS+ type of torque vectoring, then it obviously will be better, but a brake based system will not be suitable for track driving. 

If the haldex based unit does not offer an advantage, then there would be no reason for VW to offer a Golf R. Maybe the Golf R will have more trick performance features.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

LWNY said:


> The Haldex is probably better in log grip conditions.
> 
> If the Audi has XDS+ type of torque vectoring, then it obviously will be better, but a brake based system will not be suitable for track driving.
> 
> If the haldex based unit does not offer an advantage, then there would be no reason for VW to offer a Golf R. Maybe the Golf R will have more trick performance features.


 Do you know if the new S3 or the Mk7 Golf R will come with a LSD in addition to the haldex AWD system?


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

LWNY said:


> the new GTI is proudly boasting of the new XDS+ as std


XDS+ is not standard on mk7 GTI, it is part of the optional 'performance package'


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Waterfan said:


> XDS+ is not standard on mk7 GTI, it is part of the optional 'performance package'


 The XDS+ should be standard, since they are not charging for the XDS now. The VAQ (electronically controlled clutch based diff) is part of the optional package.


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

The golf r is supposed to come with an LSD as well.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

DjSherif said:


> The golf r is supposed to come with an LSD as well.


 I want this to be true but where did you hear this? Source?


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

LWNY said:


> The XDS+ should be standard, since they are not charging for the XDS now. The VAQ (electronically controlled clutch based diff) is part of the optional package.


You're correct. My bad all.

GTI (standard) = XDS+
GTI (Perf. Pack) = VAQ (true mechanical, electronically-controlled, LSD)


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

My source was from a VW of America rep who is the product planner for the GTI and R here in the states.


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

DjSherif said:


> My source was from a VW of America rep who is the product planner for the GTI and R here in the states.


Great timing, I just logged in.

Nice, that sounds promising. Any idea whether it would be a front or rear LSD?


----------

